# Inter: avanti per Bremer. Si vuole chiudere a breve.



## admin (14 Luglio 2022)

Come riportato da Sky, l'Inter va avanti per Bremer e vuole chiudere tra il fine settimana e l'inizio della prossima settimana. Si era parlato anche della Juve, ma al momento l'addio di De Ligt è lontano considerato che i bianconeri chiedono 90-100 mln e il Bayern ne offre 60.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, l'Inter va avanti per Bremer e vuole chiudere tra il fine settimana e l'inizio della prossima settimana. Si era parlato anche della Juve, ma al momento l'addio di De Ligt è lontano considerato che i bianconeri chiedono 90-100 mln e il Bayern ne offre 60.


Ovviamente senza cedere skriniar. 
L'inter compra , non vende.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ovviamente senza cedere skriniar.
> L'inter compra , non vende.


Venderanno venderanno.

Intanto su Sky hanno fatto un po' come al solito una filippica sull'Inter. Alla presentazione della squadra cori per Malocchio: "Ohhh Marotta portaci Dybala ecc...". Cori anche per Skriniar invitato a restare a vita. Entusiasmo alle stelle per Lukaku ("vinceremo lo scudetto, questa mia sfida più grande.").

Quanto godrei a sbatterlielo in faccia. Ancora.


----------



## jumpy65 (14 Luglio 2022)

Saranno la squadra da battere? E noi la battetemo...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, l'Inter va avanti per Bremer e vuole chiudere tra il fine settimana e l'inizio della prossima settimana. Si era parlato anche della Juve, ma al momento l'addio di De Ligt è lontano considerato che i bianconeri chiedono 90-100 mln e il Bayern ne offre 60.



Riusciranno prima loro a portare a termine il loro 6° acquisto di questa sessione estiva di calciomercato oppure noi a portare a termine il nostro 2° acquisto (dopo Origi arrivato a p0) ?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ovviamente senza cedere skriniar.
> L'inter compra , non vende.


Sono ingiocabili pure nel mercato


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Venderanno venderanno.
> 
> Intanto su Sky hanno fatto un po' come al solito una filippica sull'Inter. Alla presentazione della squadra cori per Malocchio: "Ohhh Marotta portaci Dybala ecc...". Cori anche per Skriniar invitato a restare a vita. Entusiasmo alle stelle per Lukaku ("vinceremo lo scudetto, questa mia sfida più grande.").
> 
> Quanto godrei a sbatterlielo in faccia. Ancora.


Sto guardando anche io sky.
Mi fanno schifo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Saranno la squadra da battere? E noi la battetemo...


Si,con zero acquisti


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Luglio 2022)

maldini non ci provi neanche a farselo scappare.


----------



## jumpy65 (14 Luglio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Si,con zero acquisti


con quelli che ci saranno


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> maldini non ci provi neanche a farselo scappare.


Il Garante è già tanto se porta a casa un belga. Miracoloso oserei dire.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (14 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, l'Inter va avanti per Bremer e vuole chiudere tra il fine settimana e l'inizio della prossima settimana. Si era parlato anche della Juve, ma al momento l'addio di De Ligt è lontano considerato che i bianconeri chiedono 90-100 mln e il Bayern ne offre 60.


Il loro bilancio non ha senso, ma continuano a comprare, è veramente un mistero come il Barca.


----------



## LukeLike (14 Luglio 2022)

Massì, spendiamo 35-40 milioni (tutto il nostro budget di mercato) per un difensore, reparto in cui siamo già abbastanza coperti, stica**i se poi in attacco giriamo con Messias, Krunic, Diaz, Saelemaekers...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Venderanno venderanno.
> 
> Intanto su Sky hanno fatto un po' come al solito una filippica sull'Inter. Alla presentazione della squadra cori per Malocchio: "Ohhh Marotta portaci Dybala ecc...". Cori anche per Skriniar invitato a restare a vita. Entusiasmo alle stelle per Lukaku ("vinceremo lo scudetto, questa mia sfida più grande.").
> 
> Quanto godrei a sbatterlielo in faccia. Ancora.


Ti ripeto: sono tutte teorie queste. Intanto loro comprano e noi coi conti in regola andiamo a racimolare i punti dell'esselunga per fare un acquisto. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero, quando arrivano i nostri acquisti? Intanto Sumaro chiacchiera a vanvera di sostenibilità in pieno calciomercato mettendo le mani avanti. Io mi sono rotto le palle sinceramente, voglio che il Milan faccia il suo sul mercato come i conti gli permettono di fare.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto: sono tutte teorie queste. Intanto loro comprano e noi coi conti in regola andiamo a racimolare i punti dell'esselunga per fare un acquisto. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero, quando arrivano i nostri acquisti? Intanto Sumaro chiacchiera a vanvera di sostenibilità in pieno calciomercato mettendo le mani avanti. Io mi sono rotto le palle sinceramente, voglio che il Milan faccia il suo sul mercato come i conti gli permettono di fare.


Quali teorie? Che dovranno vendere? Lo ha detto lo stesso Marotta, mica lo inventiamo noi. Almeno una partenza eccellente ci sarà, poi che il nostro mercato sia fermo é vero, ma é un discorso separato.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (14 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto: sono tutte teorie queste. Intanto loro comprano e noi coi conti in regola andiamo a racimolare i punti dell'esselunga per fare un acquisto. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero, quando arrivano i nostri acquisti? Intanto Sumaro chiacchiera a vanvera di sostenibilità in pieno calciomercato mettendo le mani avanti. Io mi sono rotto le palle sinceramente, voglio che il Milan faccia il suo sul mercato come i conti gli permettono di fare.


I conti dell'Inter sono pubblici, non è che lo dica Suma, che ci sia qualcosa di strano che permetta loro di non essere sostenibili idem, non avendo neanche un azionista che mette soldi a fondo perduto come la Juve, boh.
Comunque, al netto delle favole, han preso due prestiti con diritto come noi (Asllani e Bellanova), due P0 (Mkhitarian e Onana) e Lukaku che è una roba senza precedenti nel calcio, ma è anche una roba di 1 anno (per riscattarlo minimo ci vogliono 69M perché il Chelsea vada a pari al 2023). Spesa effettiva di cartellini finora 7M per i diritti (casualmente quanto noi) e 8M per l'affitto di Lukaku. Anche qui, al netto della narrazione. Tra l'altro a parte il belga son tutti nomi che qui avremmo schifato (4 riserve infatti), quindi...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Quali teorie? Che dovranno vendere? Lo ha detto lo stesso Marotta, mica lo inventiamo noi. Almeno una partenza eccellente ci sarà, poi che il nostro mercato sia fermo é vero, ma é un discorso separato.


Viene naturale effettuare una comparazione, visto che siamo in un forum sul Milan. Nel frattempo gli acquisti li stanno comunque facendo, a differenza nostra. Sulle partenze vedremo, non è che se vendono Skriniar e prendono Bremer ci perdono secondo me. Noi abbiamo perso Kessiè e non è arrivato nessuno. Hanno perso Hakimi e hanno preso Dumfries... Loro quando perdono un giocatore importante lo sostituiscono, la nostra proprietá non si fa problemi a farci restare col buco in rosa. Il trequartista che sembra chissà che grande concessione ci stiano facendo quest'anno a prenderlo, è una lacuna dello scorso anno. Quest'anno abbiamo perso Kessiè e Romagnoli e al momento non è arrivato nessuno. Non offri lauti ingaggi e commissioni, ma poi i giocatori persi a zero a volte non li sostituisci nemmeno.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Viene naturale effettuare una comparazione, visto che siamo in un forum sul Milan. Nel frattempo gli acquisti li stanno comunque facendo, a differenza nostra. Sulle partenze vedremo, non è che se vendono Skriniar e prendono Bremer ci perdono secondo me. Noi abbiamo perso Kessiè e non è arrivato nessuno. Hanno perso Hakimi e hanno preso Dumfries... Loro quando perdono un giocatore importante lo sostituiscono, la nostra proprietá non si fa problemi a farci restare col buco in rosa. Il trequartista che sembra chissà che grande concessione ci stiano facendo quest'anno a prenderlo, è una lacuna dello scorso anno. Quest'anno abbiamo perso Kessiè e Romagnoli e al momento non è arrivato nessuno. Non offri lauti ingaggi e commissioni, ma poi i giocatori persi a zero a volte non li sostituisci nemmeno.


Anche qui, non mi pare che promuovere Gosens al posto di Perisic e apostocosì sia diverso da promuovere Diaz al posto di Calhanoglu, no? Sui DC tra l'altro sono sottonumero giocando a 3 (e già adattano due terzini/esterni D'Ambrosio e Dimarco come braccetti), noi facciamo tragedie per il 4 centrale giocando a 4.
Sono più avanti di noi in generale come movimento (a noi ne mancano 4-5, a loro 3-4), ma mancano 1-2 DC in base a se vendono Skriniar (o manca loro un ricalzo, di numero proprio), 1 CC vice Barella (era Vidal, a meno di farlo fare a Gagliardini, peggio di Baka) e suglo esterni si sono consciamente indeboliti e rimangono così.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> I conti dell'Inter sono pubblici, non è che lo dica Suma, che ci sia qualcosa di strano che permetta loro di non essere sostenibili idem, non avendo neanche un azionista che mette soldi a fondo perduto come la Juve, boh.
> Comunque, al netto delle favole, han preso due prestiti con diritto come noi (Asllani e Bellanova), due P0 (Mkhitarian e Onana) e Lukaku che è una roba senza precedenti nel calcio, ma è anche una roba di 1 anno (per riscattarlo minimo ci vogliono 69M perché il Chelsea vada a pari al 2023). Spesa effettiva di cartellini finora 7M per i diritti (casualmente quanto noi) e 8M per l'affitto di Lukaku. Anche qui, al netto della narrazione. Tra l'altro a parte il belga son tutti nomi che qui avremmo schifato (4 riserve infatti), quindi...


Lukaku è comunque uno che i suoi gol li fa... Poi magari diventerà una pippa e avrà un crollo verticale quest'anno... Lo sconcerto è il nostro immobilismo, avremmo dovuto recuperare il tempo perso ma delle tre lacune evidenti in rosa (difensore centrale, centrocampista e trequartista) ancora non se ne vede l'ombra.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Anche qui, non mi pare che promuovere Gosens al posto di Perisic e apostocosì sia diverso da promuovere Diaz al posto di Calhanoglu, no? Sui DC tra l'altro sono sottonumero giocando a 3 (e già adattano due terzini/esterni D'Ambrosio e Dimarco come braccetti), noi facciamo tragedie per il 4 centrale giocando a 4.


Guarda secondo me invece c'è una differenza sostanziale... Perisic resta un giocatore comunque di una certa età, anche se fisicamente eccezionale... Lo hanno sostituito con un giocatore al rientro da infortunio, ma comunque un giocatore il cui ruolo è quello di esterno di centrocampo. Hanno invece sostituito Calha con Diaz che di fatto è una seconda punta... Tant'è che poi Pioli ha cominciato a fare giocare Krunic al posto dello spagnolo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lukaku è comunque uno che i suoi gol li fa... Poi magari diventerà una pippa e avrà un crollo verticale quest'anno... Lo sconcerto è il nostro immobilismo, avremmo dovuto recuperare il tempo perso ma delle tre lacune evidenti in rosa (difensore centrale, centrocampista e trequartista) ancora non se ne vede l'ombra.


Certo, ma è un caso raro e strano prendere un giocatore con quel cartellino in una modalità da film gangster. La loro lacuna difensiva è più grave della nostra: a oggi non hanno un vice De Vrij e se salta Skriniar manco il braccetto destro titolare e Bremer non gioca lì, a meno che l'idea non sia panchinare l'olandese, ma a quel punto manca sempre il DC di destra. Come dicevo non esiste un vice Barella (rimane Gaglia, lol) ed è una lacuna similare al nostro CC mancante (di sostanza e non numerica), in attacco è vero che sono a posto e noi no (anche se avere 2/3 esuberi difficili da piazzare causa altri tipo di problemi). Facendo la somma algebrica non mi sembrano così avanti.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda secondo me invece c'è una differenza sostanziale... Perisic resta un giocatore comunque di una certa età, anche se fisicamente eccezionale... Lo hanno sostituito con un giocatore al rientro da infortunio, ma comunque un giocatore il cui ruolo è quello di esterno di centrocampo. Hanno invece sostituito Calha con Diaz che di fatto è una seconda punta... Tant'è che poi Pioli ha cominciato a fare giocare Krunic al posto dello spagnolo.


Si ok, ma non mi puoi dire che non sia un downgrade, contando che hanno Darmian adattato come.riserva e Bellanova (scartato da noi) come riserva di là. Qui ci sarebbe stata la rivolta per una soluzione a perdere (come c'è stata per il.TRQ l'anno scorso).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Si ok, ma non mi puoi dire che non sia un downgrade, contando che hanno Darmian adattato come.riserva e Bellanova (scartato da noi) come riserva di là. Qui ci sarebbe stata la rivolta per una soluzione a perdere (come c'è stata per il.TRQ l'anno scorso).


Bellanova veramente ha voluto lui levare le tende ed è una buona riserva... l'Inter è migliorata nei rincalzi anche.
Il Gosens prima dell'infortunio era un grande giocatore, se torna quello di prima non farà rimpiangere Perisic secondo me. Ma poi se noi facessimo il nostro sul mercato, nessuno direbbe nulla... Che poi sappiamo che quei tre o quattro acquisti a bilancio sono plausibili..


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bellanova veramente ha voluto lui levare le tende ed è una buona riserva... l'Inter è migliorata nei rincalzi anche.
> Il Gosens prima dell'infortunio era un grande giocatore, se torna quello di prima non farà rimpiangere Perisic secondo me. Ma poi se noi facessimo il nostro sul mercato, nessuno direbbe nulla... Che poi sappiamo che quei tre o quattro acquisti a bilancio sono plausibili..


Il pacchetto Perisic, Gosens, Dumfries, Darmian è > per definizione di Gosens, Darmian, Dumfries, Bellanova su, è come la legge sull'entropia praticamente.
In realtà lo vendemmo al Bordeaux come uno dei tanti non ritenuti da Milan, non cambiamo la storia per dire che l'Inter è uber, onestamente l'ho visto giusto contro il Milan e Theo se l'è bevuto, manco mangiato, resistenza minima. XD


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Certo, ma è un caso raro e strano prendere un giocatore con quel cartellino in una modalità da film gangster. La loro lacuna difensiva è più grave della nostra: a oggi non hanno un vice De Vrij e se salta Skriniar manco il braccetto destro titolare e Bremer non gioca lì, a meno che l'idea non sia panchinare l'olandese, ma a quel punto manca sempre il DC di destra. Come dicevo non esiste un vice Barella (rimane Gaglia, lol) ed è una lacuna similare al nostro CC mancante (di sostanza e non numerica), in attacco è vero che sono a posto e noi no (anche se avere 2/3 esuberi difficili da piazzare causa altri tipo di problemi). Facendo la somma algebrica non mi sembrano così avanti.


In mezzo noi abbiamo sei centrocampisti: Tonali, Bennacer, Pobega, Krunic, Adli, Bakayoko (parole di Suma...). 
Siamo a posto secondo te in mezzo? A me pare ne debba arrivare uno forte forte. Lo sconcerto deriva dal fatto che, nonostante noi risparmiamo molto su ingaggi e su commissioni questo non basta a colmare le lacune dei giocatori che partono. Di tre lacune che abbiamo forse riesci a colmarne bene quante con questa politica? Una? Sempre se arriva CDK... E allora chiedo, non conviene tenersi qualche elemento rinnovando anziché perderlo a zero visto che comunque non riesci a sostituirlo? Kessiè non sarà facile da sostituire eh...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In mezzo noi abbiamo sei centrocampisti: Tonali, Bennacer, Pobega, Krunic, Adli, Bakayoko (parole di Suma...).
> Siamo a posto secondo te in mezzo? A me pare ne debba arrivare uno forte forte. Lo sconcerto deriva dal fatto che, nonostante noi risparmiamo molto su ingaggi e su commissioni questo non basta a colmare le lacune dei giocatori che partono. Di tre lacune che abbiamo forse riesci a colmarne bene quante con questa politica? Una? Sempre se arriva CDK... E allora chiedo, non conviene tenersi qualche elemento rinnovando anziché perderlo a zero visto che comunque non riesci a sostituirlo? Kessiè non sarà facile da sostituire eh...


È scritto sopra, abbiamo una lacuna di sostanza, ma non numerica (poi son 5 a meno di non contare i trequartisti come cc e allora saliamo a 7, su questo e moltre altre cose Suma sbaglia), idem per loro, han fatto giocare Barella spompo e tuttora non hanno un ricambio, anzi Vidal è andato e rimane giusto Gaglia, Asllani è la riserva di Brozovic e Mkhitarian di Calha, troppo offensivo per metterlo al posto di Barella. Quindi anche loro hanno un buco di sostanza, ma non numerico. La nostra vera lacuna è il TRQ con nessun titolare vero, quello sì, a cc 2 ne abbiamo giocando a 2 come loro 3 giocando a 3.
Tu assumi che rimaniamo così a priori, io no, anche se sono infastidito pure io dall'andazzo, c'é spazio per 3 big (i famosi 3 colpi dell'intervista), distribuiti tra trequarti e cc, in difesa oggettivamente basta una riserva e sul ts mi accontento di Ballo se prendono gente forte davanti.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bellanova veramente ha voluto lui levare le tende ed è una buona riserva... l'Inter è migliorata nei rincalzi anche.
> Il Gosens prima dell'infortunio era un grande giocatore, se torna quello di prima non farà rimpiangere Perisic secondo me. Ma poi se noi facessimo il nostro sul mercato, nessuno direbbe nulla... Che poi sappiamo che quei tre o quattro acquisti a bilancio sono plausibili..


Esatto. Bellanova non e stato scartato. Ha voluto partire lui come aveva voluto partire Cristante.
Non sto dicendo che bellanova sia un fenomeno.
Ma la storia esatta e quella che hai scritto. Almeno secondo quello che vado ricordando.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Il pacchetto Perisic, Gosens, Dumfries, Darmian è > per definizione di Gosens, Darmian, Dumfries, Bellanova su, è come la legge sull'entropia praticamente.
> In realtà lo vendemmo al Bordeaux come uno dei tanti non ritenuti da Milan, non cambiamo la storia per dire che l'Inter è uber, onestamente l'ho visto giusto contro il Milan e Theo se l'è bevuto, manco mangiato, resistenza minima. XD


Hai ragione.
Ma Perisic l'hanno sostituito direttamente a gennaio con Gosens. E non mi sembra male come sostituto di Perisic. 
Voglio vedere chi sostituirà Kessiè prima di sfottere l'Inter.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Esatto. Bellanova non e stato scartato. Ha voluto partire lui come aveva voluto partire Cristante.
> Non sto dicendo che bellanova sia un fenomeno.
> Ma la storia esatta e quella che hai scritto. Almeno secondo quello che vado ricordando.


Volle andarsene dal Milan per non giocare al Bordeaux, all'Atalanta e ripartire dalla B? A me sembra il classico percorso da scartato, poi magari ricordo male.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> Ma Perisic l'hanno sostituito direttamente a gennaio con Gosens. E non mi sembra male come sostituto di Perisic.
> Voglio vedere chi sostituirà Kessiè prima di sfottere l'Inter.


Se rimaniamo così te lo dico pure io che Tonali, Bennacer, Kessié, Bakayoko, Krunic > idem con Pobega vs Kessié. Un downgrade simile al loro sulle fasce, ma loro rimangono così ufficialmente, noi ufficialmente cerchiamo un cc.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Volle andarsene dal Milan per non giocare al Bordeaux, all'Atalanta e ripartire dalla B? A me sembra il classico percorso da scartato, poi magari ricordo male.


Voleva andarsene del Milan perché il bordeaux lo prendeva per metterlo in prima squadra.
Poi che abbia avuto difficoltà ad emergere al bordeaux e un altro problema.
Ma ricordo benissimo che fu lui a decidere di andarsene.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Se rimaniamo così te lo dico pure io che Tonali, Bennacer, Kessié, Bakayoko, Krunic > idem con Pobega vs Kessié. Un downgrade simile al loro sulle fasce, ma loro rimangono così ufficialmente, noi ufficialmente cerchiamo un cc.


Dai che il livello di Pobega non e per nulla equivalente a quello di Gosens.
Probabilmente il secondo migliore del campionato dopo Theo.
Superato in prestazioni da Perisic ma solo quest'anno.
E un buonissimo giocatore.
Sarebbe stato il mio preferito se avessi dovuto rimpiazzare Theo.
Pobega da noi rischia di giocare solo perché al momento non abbiamo nulla. Non e nemmeno un giocatore che si adatta perfettamente al nostro modulo.
Non fosse team formed nessuno se lo filerebbe da noi.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Dai che il livello di Pobega non e per nulla equivalente a quello di Gosens.
> Probabilmente il secondo migliore del campionato dopo Theo.
> Superato in prestazioni da Perisic ma solo quest'anno.
> E un buonissimo giocatore.
> ...


Pobega se non fosse team formed sarebbe valutato 20M come Frattesi o più, 10 gol da centrocampista alle prime due in serie a li facevano Marchisio e Pogba (non sto dicendo che sia la stessa cosa, chiaro). Soffriamo di autosvalutazione dei nostri per me.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Pobega se non fosse team formed sarebbe valutato 20M come Frattesi o più, 10 gol da centrocampista alle prime due in serie a li facevano Marchisio e Pogba (non sto dicendo che sia la stessa cosa, chiaro). Soffriamo di autosvalutazione dei nostri per me.


Allora quando dici "soffriamo" stai includendo la nostra dirigenza.
Se avessero tutti questa considerazione di Pobega non andrebbero a cercarne un altro.
Inoltre ripeto che pobega nonne giocatore da centrocampo pari.
E una mezzala.
Potrebbe trasformarsi. Ma oggi non lo vedo centrocampista di Pioli. Ne per fare il Kessiè ne per fare il Tonali e tanto meno per fare il Bennacer.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Allora quando dici "soffriamo" stai includendo la nostra dirigenza.
> Se avessero tutti questa considerazione di Pobega non andrebbero a cercarne un altro.
> Inoltre ripeto che pobega nonne giocatore da centrocampo pari.
> E una mezzala.
> Potrebbe trasformarsi. Ma oggi non lo vedo centrocampista di Pioli. Ne per fare il Kessiè ne per fare il Tonali e tanto meno per fare il Bennacer.


Cercano uno per alzare il livello, io ho sempre inteso Pobega al posto di Bakayoko (che vogliono spedire infattil) ed è un upgrade. Poi se diventa al posto di Kessiè, ok, no buono.
Sul valore che gli danno al Milan, a me sembrano puntare su di lui, compatibilmentr con la sua carriera, non lo hanno mai spacciato come il sostituto di Kessiè, manco informalmente tramite giornalisti.


----------



## jumpy65 (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Cercano uno per alzare il livello, io ho sempre inteso Pobega al posto di Bakayoko (che vogliono spedire infattil) ed è un upgrade. Poi se diventa al posto di Kessiè, ok, no buono.
> Sul valore che gli danno al Milan, a me sembrano puntare su di lui, compatibilmentr con la sua carriera, non lo hanno mai spacciato come il sostituto di Kessiè, manco informalmente tramite giornalisti.


bisognerebbe capire di quale kessie. Abbiamo giocato spesso con tre centrocampisti con kessie più avanti o krunic o tonali. E pobega nei tre ci potrebbe anche stare. In un centrocampo a due puro secondo me no. Lo vedo sempre poco rapido. La stazza non aiuta. Vediamo nelle prossime amichevoli. Temo giocherà poco e mai titolare in campionato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2022)

Ieri abbiamo fatto uno “speciale” sui conti del calcio e proprio a mia domanda su come fosse possibile che alcuni club gravemente indebitati e completamente fuori parametri possano spendere senza ritegno sul mercato la risposta è stata “ è come vedere un burrone e accelerare al massimo per buttarsi giù. Non ha nessun senso logico”.
E non l ha detto lollo, o un altro pirla ma uno dei giornalisti italiani più quotati in campo economico sportivo.

Per di più scindendo la Juve ( con proprietà forte ) dall inter.
Boh..


----------



## Albijol (15 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ovviamente senza cedere skriniar.
> L'inter compra , non vende.


Non ci credo


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ieri abbiamo fatto uno “speciale” sui conti del calcio e proprio a mia domanda su come fosse possibile che alcuni club gravemente indebitati e completamente fuori parametri possano spendere senza ritegno sul mercato la risposta è stata “ è come vedere un burrone e accelerare al massimo per buttarsi giù. Non ha nessun senso logico”.
> E non l ha detto lollo, o un altro pirla ma *uno dei giornalisti italiani più quotati in campo economico sportivo.*
> 
> Per di più scindendo la Juve ( con proprietà forte ) dall inter.
> Boh..


ossia? detto così potrebbe essere anche un milanista di parte che si presta al programma.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ieri abbiamo fatto uno “speciale” sui conti del calcio e proprio a mia domanda su come fosse possibile che alcuni club gravemente indebitati e completamente fuori parametri possano spendere senza ritegno sul mercato la risposta è stata “ è come vedere un burrone e accelerare al massimo per buttarsi giù. Non ha nessun senso logico”.
> E non l ha detto lollo, o un altro pirla ma uno dei giornalisti italiani più quotati in campo economico sportivo.
> 
> Per di più scindendo la Juve ( con proprietà forte ) dall inter.
> Boh..


Guarda che un tifoso segue il calcio per sognare, non per sentire queste pugnette sulla sostenibilità ogni giorno. Capisco che non sappiate a cosa aggrapparvi per spiegare lo stallo totale sul mercato da parte del Milan coi conti in ordine, ma tant'è.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non ci credo


Come no?
L'inter vive nel metaverso.


----------



## mil77 (15 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ovviamente senza cedere skriniar.
> L'inter compra , non vende.


Curioso anche di vedere come...perché se gli danno anche questo in prestito con diritto c'è qualcosa che non va...


----------



## Prealpi (15 Luglio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Curioso anche di vedere come...perché se gli danno anche questo in prestito con diritto c'è qualcosa che non va...


Non hanno altro modo di operare che con il prestito oneroso più il diritto, e il prestito oneroso deve andare oltre l'anno, perciò si inventeranno una formula strana..


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, l'Inter va avanti per Bremer e vuole chiudere tra il fine settimana e l'inizio della prossima settimana. Si era parlato anche della Juve, ma al momento l'addio di De Ligt è lontano considerato che i bianconeri chiedono 90-100 mln e il Bayern ne offre 60.


Eh niente, stanno costruendo una corazzata e al momento non hanno neppure venduto Skrinniar. Non penso di dire una eresia se penso che con dybala, tenendo skrinniar e con un altro innesto a centrocampo, possano dire la loro per la Champions. Beati loro e brava la loro proprietà


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda che un tifoso segue il calcio per sognare, non per sentire queste pugnette sulla sostenibilità ogni giorno. Capisco che non sappiate a cosa aggrapparvi per spiegare lo stallo totale sul mercato da parte del Milan coi conti in ordine, ma tant'è.


io direi che un tifoso segue il calcio per vedersi un bello spettacolo durante la partita e rimanere in corsa fino alla fine, di sognare in estate durante il calciomercato lo lascio volentieri agli interisti che hanno uno storico invidiabile in tal senso, visto che nelle estati passate erano sempre i favoriti per lo scudetto dopo le mirabolanti campagne acquisti e sopratutto dopo i birra moretti vinti


----------



## Prealpi (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Eh niente, stanno costruendo una corazzata e al momento non hanno neppure venduto Skrinniar. Non penso di dire una eresia se penso che con dybala, tenendo skrinniar e con un altro innesto a centrocampo, possano dire la loro per la Champions. Beati loro e brava la loro proprietà


Impossibile, ma proprio impossibile


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Curioso anche di vedere come...perché se gli danno anche questo in prestito con diritto c'è qualcosa che non va...


Non ci sono dubbi a riguardo.

Io lo dico da due anni che l'inter sta giocando a poker e siede a un tavolo dove non potrebbe stare.
Ma fin quando riconoscono loro il prestito per estinguere il debito va tutto bene.


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Quali teorie? Che dovranno vendere? Lo ha detto lo stesso Marotta, mica lo inventiamo noi. Almeno una partenza eccellente ci sarà, poi che il nostro mercato sia fermo é vero, ma é un discorso separato.


E se lo avesse detto per depistare tutti? Del resto Marotta non è nato ieri.


----------



## mil77 (15 Luglio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Non hanno altro modo di operare che con il prestito oneroso più il diritto, e il prestito oneroso deve andare oltre l'anno, perciò si inventeranno una formula strana..


Il prestito non può andare oltre l'anno....poi che l'inter può fare solo quello ok....che il Torino gli conceda un prestito con diritto non è comprensibile...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il prestito non può andare oltre l'anno....poi che l'inter può fare solo quello ok....che il Torino gli conceda un prestito con diritto non è comprensibile...


Non è nemmeno comprensibile che bremer a 24 mesi dalla scadenza valga 30 e skriniar a 12 dalla scadenza 80.

I più alienati comunque sono i tifosi nerazzurri che vivono veramente nel mondo che non c'è.
Quando voglio farmi due risate vado a curiosare tra noti youtubers.


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Volle andarsene dal Milan per non giocare al Bordeaux, all'Atalanta e ripartire dalla B? A me sembra il classico percorso da scartato, poi magari ricordo male.


Non è un percorso diverso da Cristante e oggi ci farebbe comodo pure Cristante. Gente che matura dopo. Allora possiamo dire che abbiamo scartato Aubameyang dai… che fessi Dortmund, Arsenal e Barca che hanno girato una vita con il nostro super scarto


----------



## Prealpi (15 Luglio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il prestito non può andare oltre l'anno....poi che l'inter può fare solo quello ok....che il Torino gli conceda un prestito con diritto non è comprensibile...


Dipende da che tipo di accordo ci sia fra calciatore e inda, tiene presente che se non vedono ora si libera per 15 milioni a gennaio, ho proprio l'impressione che si dovranno accontentare di una formula tipo chiesa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> io direi che un tifoso segue il calcio per vedersi un bello spettacolo durante la partita e rimanere in corsa fino alla fine, di sognare in estate durante il calciomercato lo lascio volentieri agli interisti che hanno uno storico invidiabile in tal senso, visto che nelle estati passate erano sempre i favoriti per lo scudetto dopo le mirabolanti campagne acquisti e sopratutto dopo i birra moretti vinti


Uno scudetto in 11 anni non è uno score che ti consente di adagiarti sugli allori, questa estate bisognava fare il salto di qualità e quello viene per forza di cose dal mercato. Le lacune della squadra sono evidenti a tutti, Pioli ha chiesto ancora una volta qualità e giocatori che saltano l'uomo, al momento non è arrivato nessuno e tra un mese inizia il campionato.


----------



## mil77 (15 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è nemmeno comprensibile che bremer a 24 mesi dalla scadenza valga 30 e skriniar a 12 dalla scadenza 80.
> 
> I più alienati comunque sono i tifosi nerazzurri che vivono veramente nel mondo che non c'è.
> Quando voglio farmi due risate vado a curiosare tra noti youtubers.


Ma io parto dal fatto che l'inter prenderà Bremer ed valore del cartellino sarà sui 35 milioni...il problema è che non ci credo che lo acquistino ma lo vorranno in prestito...solo che non sarebbe normale x nulla che il Torino lo cedesse in prestito.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Uno scudetto in 11 anni non è uno score che ti consente di adagiarti sugli allori, questa estate bisognava fare il salto di qualità e quello viene per forza di cose dal mercato. Le lacune della squadra sono evidenti a tutti, Pioli ha chiesto ancora una volta qualità e giocatori che saltano l'uomo, al momento non è arrivato nessuno e tra un mese inizia il campionato.


tutto giusto, pero io ho l'abitudine di fasciarmi la testa dopo essermela rotta non prima, quindi le valutazioni le faro a calciomercato concluso.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma io parto dal fatto che l'inter prenderà Bremer ed valore del cartellino sarà sui 35 milioni...il problema è che non ci credo che lo acquistino ma lo vorranno in prestito...solo che non sarebbe normale x nulla che il Torino lo cedesse in prestito.


Ce ne stanno cose anormali quando si parla di inter...

L'operazione lukaku cosa avrebbe di normale?


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ieri abbiamo fatto uno “speciale” sui conti del calcio e proprio a mia domanda su come fosse possibile che alcuni club gravemente indebitati e completamente fuori parametri possano spendere senza ritegno sul mercato la risposta è stata “ è come vedere un burrone e accelerare al massimo per buttarsi giù. Non ha nessun senso logico”.
> E non l ha detto lollo, o un altro pirla ma uno dei giornalisti italiani più quotati in campo economico sportivo.
> 
> Per di più scindendo la Juve ( con proprietà forte ) dall inter.
> Boh..


Evidentemente non sono domande che dobbiamo porre noi tifosi, se poi non ci staranno più dentro saranno problemi loro o del Barca. Però l’immobilismo più totale e l’incapacità di chiudere trattative non mi sembra una risposta adeguata per i tifosi del Milan


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (15 Luglio 2022)

Stiamo impazzendo ma portiamo ordine: Skriniar lo salutano, che vogliano o meno, non importa quanto tirino la corda col PSG.

Arrivasse anche uno tra Bremer/Dybala, l'unico che ha mercato è Dumfries: vendendo Dumfries smantellano le fasce, già demineralizzate dall'addio di Perisic.

Andrà così: in difesa peggioreranno, peggioreranno anche sulle fasce. Il loro attacco era già il più prolifico l'anno scorso.


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Impossibile, ma proprio impossibile


Sono 10 volte più forti dello scorso anno e lo scorso anno sono usciti con la finalista di Champions (la più forte a detta di tutti) di misura, occhio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ce ne stanno cose anormali quando si parla di inter...
> 
> L'operazione lukaku cosa avrebbe di normale?


Saranno anormali, ma loro giocano con Lukaku-Lautaro.... Noi per prendere un cavolo di esterno destro sono anni che aspettiamo e non sono bastati neanche gli introiti dello scudetto e qualificazione Champions a portarcelo. E abbiamo una proprietà che non riesce a rinnovare all'unico giocatore forte in attacco che abbiamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Saranno anormali, ma loro giocano con Lukaku-Lautaro.... Noi per prendere un cavolo di esterno destro sono anni che aspettiamo e non sono bastati neanche gli introiti dello scudetto e qualificazione Champions a portarcelo. E abbiamo una proprietà che non riesce a rinnovare all'unico giocatore forte in attacco che abbiamo.


Possiamo solo aspettare, questo mercato ci dirà tante cose.
Anzi, oserei dire che ci dirà tutto.

Il milan oggi può e deve comprare.
Se non lo fa si palesa il malaffare.


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, l'Inter va avanti per Bremer e vuole chiudere tra il fine settimana e l'inizio della prossima settimana. Si era parlato anche della Juve, ma al momento l'addio di De Ligt è lontano considerato che i bianconeri chiedono 90-100 mln e il Bayern ne offre 60.


Sì certo, Koulibaly 40 milioni e De Ligt 100... ma cosa fumano a Torino? 

Per i cuginastri sfigati la strategia mi sembra chiara ormai, con la cessione di Skriniar pezzano il necessario per far quadrare i conti, Lukaku in prestito, Bremer se riescono in prestito con diritto e all in per la seconda stella.. con Lukaku vicino Lautaro farà 25 goal in stagione e l'anno prossimo sarà ceduto a più di 100 milioni per mettere a posto il prossimo bilancio.. forse riusciranno anche a vincere il campionato, da capire cosa succederà poi a giugno 2023.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Sì certo, Koulibaly 40 milioni e De Ligt 100... ma cosa fumano a Torino?
> 
> Per i cuginastri sfigati la strategia mi sembra chiara ormai, con la cessione di Skriniar pezzano il necessario per far quadrare i conti, Lukaku in prestito, Bremer se riescono in prestito con diritto e all in per la seconda stella.. con Lukaku vicino Lautaro farà 25 goal in stagione e l'anno prossimo sarà ceduto a più di 100 milioni per mettere a posto il prossimo bilancio.. forse riusciranno anche a vincere il campionato, da capire cosa succederà poi a giugno 2023.


Lubamba però conte lo ha esaltato quando ha impostato la squadra a giocare in ripartenza, inzaghi gioca diversamente.
Vediamo come si trova il bravo ragazzo in un altro schema e in altri spazi.
Tecnicamente è tutto fuorchè pulito.


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lubamba però conte lo ha esaltato quando ha impostato la squadra a giocare in ripartenza, inzaghi gioca diversamente.
> Vediamo come si trova il bravo ragazzo in un altro schema e in altri spazi.
> Tecnicamente è tutto fuorchè pulito.


Sicuramente meno pulito di Dzeko, però la fisicità ahimè è ancora un fattore primario nel nostro campionato, certo è da vedere senza adeguati rifornimenti dalle fasce cosa combina in meno spazio. Marotta cmq cerca il botto finale secondo me, c'è il serio rischio che tra un anno si ritrovino senza Lukaku, costretti a far cassa e a cedere Lautaro.. vedremo, di certo se parte solo Skriniar probabilmente ad oggi partono ancora favoriti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ossia? detto così potrebbe essere anche un milanista di parte che si presta al programma.


No no che milanista, era un giornalista che si occupa di finanza e spiegava come il mondo del calcio stia andando in un baratro senza fine ( italiano ) e nonostante i mille avvertimenti ci sono squadre che continuano ad accelerare verso il burrone. 
E' nella trasmissione di ieri, prima mezz'ora.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda che un tifoso segue il calcio per sognare, non per sentire queste pugnette sulla sostenibilità ogni giorno. Capisco che non sappiate a cosa aggrapparvi per spiegare lo stallo totale sul mercato da parte del Milan coi conti in ordine, ma tant'è.



Questi non si rendono neanche conto di cosa ci stanno facendo passare  
Tifosi con la calcolatrice in mano e che fanno esclusivamente i conti in tasca alle altre squadre.
Che schifo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non sono domande che dobbiamo porre noi tifosi, se poi non ci staranno più dentro saranno problemi loro o del Barca. Però l’immobilismo più totale e l’incapacità di chiudere trattative non mi sembra una risposta adeguata per i tifosi del Milan


Ma in realtà il Milan ( a detta sua ma e di chi ci capisce giusto due cose ) gode di buonissima salute e quest anno con il fatturato che arriverà a 300milioni e il payroll che si abbasserà sarà probabilmente la squadra italiana con i conti più in salute. 

Abbiamo parlato anche di scostamento di bilancio e margine di manovra e concorda con me, che poi è quello che vi scrivo da 2 mesi :
Il Milan se vorrà ( SE VORRA'!!!) investire avrà ampissimi margini per acquistare 4 giocatori anche con cifre molto importanti. 

Se poi si deciderà di andare al pareggio di bilancio ( ma non credo ) è un altro discroso. 
Il Milan investirà in questa campagna acquisti e lo farà anche pesantemente, solo che si stanno diluendo troppo i tempi e capisco che il tifoso medio non aspetti altro.

Comunque per concludere, nessuna squadra italiana ( ci ha spiegato ieri ) oltre al Milan si potrà permettere investimenti NON derivanti dalle cessioni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma in realtà il Milan ( a detta sua ma e di chi ci capisce giusto due cose ) gode di buonissima salute e quest anno con il fatturato che arriverà a 300milioni e il payroll che si abbasserà sarà probabilmente la squadra italiana con i conti più in salute.
> 
> Abbiamo parlato anche di scostamento di bilancio e margine di manovra e concorda con me, che poi è quello che vi scrivo da 2 mesi :
> *Il Milan se vorrà ( SE VORRA'!!!*) investire avrà ampissimi margini per acquistare 4 giocatori anche con cifre molto importanti.
> ...



Infatti è questa la cosa gravissima.
il *"SE VORRA'"*


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Infatti è questa la cosa gravissima.
> il *"SE VORRA'"*


E che ci dobbiamo fare ? non dipende da nessuno di noi. 
Rimango convinto che alla fine faremo tutto vedrai.


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma in realtà il Milan ( a detta sua ma e di chi ci capisce giusto due cose ) gode di buonissima salute e quest anno con il fatturato che arriverà a 300milioni e il payroll che si abbasserà sarà probabilmente la squadra italiana con i conti più in salute.
> 
> Abbiamo parlato anche di scostamento di bilancio e margine di manovra e concorda con me, che poi è quello che vi scrivo da 2 mesi :
> Il Milan se vorrà ( SE VORRA'!!!) investire avrà ampissimi margini per acquistare 4 giocatori anche con cifre molto importanti.
> ...


Il discorso non fa una grinza, sono perfettamente d’accordo. Se il Milan vuole PUÒ, su questo nessuno ha dubbi. I dubbi sono su quel “vuole”. Io, ahimè, da Gennaio 2022 in poi ho metabolizzato che si correrà dritti non verso il pareggio di bilancio ma
Verso gli utili.
Dal punto di vista del proprietario si tratterebbe di tenere una società che non pesa nulla in termini di passivi e anzi porta qualche utile, in attesa di una bella offerta per la vendita del Club. Non gliene faccio una colpa però parlassero onestamente


----------



## Diavolo86 (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no che milanista, era un giornalista che si occupa di finanza e spiegava come il mondo del calcio stia andando in un baratro senza fine ( italiano ) e nonostante i mille avvertimenti ci sono squadre che continuano ad accelerare verso il burrone.
> E' nella trasmissione di ieri, prima mezz'ora.


Lollo tu avrai anche ragione, ma guardiamo la realtà dei fatti: l'Inter (o il Barcellona se preferisci) con conti disastrosi, pieni di debiti, continuano a spendere, se non in cartellini in payroll, stipendi, commissioni ecc.
Falliranno entrambe? Assolutamente no, il sistema calcio non può permettersi che falliscono, è inutile che ci prendiamo in giro sognando che prima o poi il conto da pagare arriverà o che finiranno giù dal burrone. In qualche modo resteranno sempre vive, e nel frattempo provano a competere.
Noi siamo praticamente senza debiti, nel 2023 se non raggiungeremo il pareggio di bilancio ci andremo estremamente vicini, eppure siamo sempre bloccati e attenti al centesimo.
La frustrazione viene da questo, loro competono con regole diverse dalle nostre. A me la nostra politica va bene, anzi benissimo, sono serio. Ma è inutile parlare di come i conti di Inter/Barcellona ecc siano disastrosi, loro non hanno la nostra politica. È come sommare mele e pere, alle elementari ci hanno insegnato che non si fa. La nostra politica è virtuosa, va bene, ma ha poco senso guardare in casa d'altri perché tanto non funziona, e sembriamo davvero solo dei gufi o uccelli del malaugurio o qualcuno che cerca di giustificare la politica lacrime e sangue che abbiamo intrapreso sui costi.
Poi ovvio che preferisco gioire a Maggio che ad Agosto, ci mancherebbe, ma la stanchezza in questa fase viene un po' da lì.
Ps nulla contro di te ovviamente, anzi ti seguo sempre su Youtube, solo che sto discorso sulle altre squadre che fanno una politica miope mette tutti d'accordo ma tanto non cambia i fatti, che loro spendono e non falliranno, per quanto vogliamo sperare che capiti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il discorso non fa una grinza, sono perfettamente d’accordo. Se il Milan vuole PUÒ, su questo nessuno ha dubbi. I dubbi sono su quel “vuole”. Io, ahimè, da Gennaio 2022 in poi ho metabolizzato che si correrà dritti non verso il pareggi di bilancio ma
> Verso gli utili.
> Dal punto di vista del proprietario si tratterebbe di tenere una società che non pesa nulla in termini di passivi e anzi porta qualche utile, in attesa di una bella offerta per la vendita del Club. Non gliene faccio una colpa però parlassero onestamente


pero c'è anche da dire che pur potendo spendere non è che bisogna spendere giusto per far vedere che si spende qualcosa e far contento qualche tifoso sotto l'ombrellone, perche alla fine se spendi male poi questi acquisti ti bloccano pure i mercati futuri


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no che milanista, era un giornalista che si occupa di finanza e spiegava come il mondo del calcio stia andando in un baratro senza fine ( italiano ) e nonostante i mille avvertimenti ci sono squadre che continuano ad accelerare verso il burrone.
> E' nella trasmissione di ieri, prima mezz'ora.


ma infatti io sono abbastanza sicuro che venderanno.
ad ogni modo non mi interessa e guardo al nostro. che è deludente nei tempi e nelle idee.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no che milanista, era un giornalista che si occupa di finanza e spiegava come il mondo del calcio stia andando in un baratro senza fine ( italiano ) e nonostante i mille avvertimenti ci sono squadre che continuano ad accelerare verso il burrone.
> E' nella trasmissione di ieri, prima mezz'ora.


Mi pare il sistema l'inter la lodi, mai una critica o puntualizzazione.


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> pero c'è anche da dire che pur potendo spendere non è che bisogna spendere giusto per far vedere che si spende qualcosa e far contento qualche tifoso sotto l'ombrellone, perche alla fine se spendi male poi questi acquisti ti bloccano pure i mercati futuri


Chiaro, ma allora nel dubbio non si fa mai mercato? perché da gennaio ad oggi è arrivato solo Origi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Chiaro, ma allora nel dubbio non si fa mai mercato? perché da gennaio ad oggi è arrivato solo Origi


non è questione di dubbio, ma di ponderare le scelte, se paghi botman o cdk 40 mil, o dai 6 mil a sanches e poi per un motivo o per un altro non dovessero risultare utili, quei giocatori te li appendi al collo


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il discorso non fa una grinza, sono perfettamente d’accordo. Se il Milan vuole PUÒ, su questo nessuno ha dubbi. I dubbi sono su quel “vuole”. Io, ahimè, da Gennaio 2022 in poi ho metabolizzato che si correrà dritti non verso il pareggio di bilancio ma
> Verso gli utili.
> Dal punto di vista del proprietario si tratterebbe di tenere una società che non pesa nulla in termini di passivi e anzi porta qualche utile, in attesa di una bella offerta per la vendita del Club. Non gliene faccio una colpa però parlassero onestamente


Chiaro, in tutto questo però c'è la variante Maldini. 
Paolo per sua ammissione non starebbe mai al comando di un Milan mediocre e se vuoi fare utili ogni anno o fatturi 700 milioni o non puoi. 

Quindi al netto della moda di sparare M sul Milan che esiste solo su internet faremo il nostro mercato perchè "conviene a tutti".


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi pare il sistema l'inter la lodi, mai una critica o puntualizzazione.



Che critica vuoi fare dopo che vendono lukakka a 120M e se lo riprendono 1 anno dopo a gratis ?
Quando acquistano hakimi a 40M e un anno dopo,senza neanche pagare 1 singola rata,lo rivendono a 70M.
Quando (probabilmente) riusciranno a piazzare a 70M un giocatore in scadenza di contratto.

E occhio perchè con Lukaku in squadra potrebbe riemergere anche Lautaro.
Non che mi freghi molto di Lautaro,ma in coppia con Lukaku era devastante.
E così la prossima estate potrebbero vendere anche lui a 70-80M

Noi stiamo arrivando al pareggio di bilancio contando tutti i centesimi delle tasche ed evitando di spendere (vedi l'inutile permanenza di messias...),loro invece stanno provando a NON aumentare il loro rosso facendo compravendita dei giocatori.


----------



## jumpy65 (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il discorso non fa una grinza, sono perfettamente d’accordo. Se il Milan vuole PUÒ, su questo nessuno ha dubbi. I dubbi sono su quel “vuole”. Io, ahimè, da Gennaio 2022 in poi ho metabolizzato che si correrà dritti non verso il pareggio di bilancio ma
> Verso gli utili.
> Dal punto di vista del proprietario si tratterebbe di tenere una società che non pesa nulla in termini di passivi e anzi porta qualche utile, in attesa di una bella offerta per la vendita del Club. Non gliene faccio una colpa però parlassero onestamente


che interesse vuoi che abbiano a fare qualche milione di utile con un investimento di 1200 milioni? Se ti aspetti la bella offerta per vendere la società deve crescere come ha fatto costantentemente negli ultimi tre anni come valore del brand e come fatturato e come conseguenza della ottima gestione finanziaria e dei risultati sportivi.


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non è questione di dubbio, ma di ponderare le scelte, se paghi botman o cdk 40 mil, o dai 6 mil a sanches e poi per un motivo o per un altro non dovessero risultare utili, quei giocatori te li appendi al collo


si ma: calhanoglou non lo rimpiazzi, Kjaer non lo rimpiazzi, kessie non lo rimpiazzi.. allora stiamo sempre così. Nessuno ti da la garanzia di fare bene a prescindere.


----------



## Albijol (15 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che critica vuoi fare dopo che vendono lukakka a 120M e se lo riprendono 1 anno dopo a gratis ?
> Quando acquistano hakimi a 40M e un anno dopo,senza neanche pagare 1 singola rata,lo rivendono a 70M.
> Quando (probabilmente) riusciranno a piazzare a 70M un giocatore in scadenza di contratto.
> 
> ...


Facendo player trading però hanno perso uno scudetto


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2022)

Diavolo86 ha scritto:


> Lollo tu avrai anche ragione, ma guardiamo la realtà dei fatti: l'Inter (o il Barcellona se preferisci) con conti disastrosi, pieni di debiti, continuano a spendere, se non in cartellini in payroll, stipendi, commissioni ecc.
> Falliranno entrambe? Assolutamente no, il sistema calcio non può permettersi che falliscono, è inutile che ci prendiamo in giro sognando che prima o poi il conto da pagare arriverà o che finiranno giù dal burrone. In qualche modo resteranno sempre vive, e nel frattempo provano a competere.
> Noi siamo praticamente senza debiti, nel 2023 se non raggiungeremo il pareggio di bilancio ci andremo estremamente vicini, eppure siamo sempre bloccati e attenti al centesimo.
> La frustrazione viene da questo, loro competono con regole diverse dalle nostre. A me la nostra politica va bene, anzi benissimo, sono serio. Ma è inutile parlare di come i conti di Inter/Barcellona ecc siano disastrosi, loro non hanno la nostra politica. È come sommare mele e pere, alle elementari ci hanno insegnato che non si fa. La nostra politica è virtuosa, va bene, ma ha poco senso guardare in casa d'altri perché tanto non funziona, e sembriamo davvero solo dei gufi o uccelli del malaugurio o qualcuno che cerca di giustificare la politica lacrime e sangue che abbiamo intrapreso sui costi.
> ...



Tutto condivisibile, discrorso che non fa una piega. 
Ma.. e qui c'è l'unico dato "contestabile" è che i passivi si traducono in soldi.

Chi mette i soldi per sistemare le perdite di un azienda ? il proprietario. Quindi mettiamo da parte il discorso sportivo e il discorso Fpf e calcio finchè Zhang accetterà di continuare a indebitarsi ( lui e il club ) lo faranno. 

Ma fino a quando potrà continuare a chiedere prestiti ? fino a quando gli concederanno prestiti ? 

La differenza non è tanto "sulle regole" perdonami la spiegazione astratta, ma su quanto poi chi non le rispetta sia disposto a pagarne le conseguenze.


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> che interesse vuoi che abbiano a fare qualche milione di utile con un investimento di 1200 milioni? Se ti aspetti la bella offerta per vendere la società deve crescere come ha fatto costantentemente negli ultimi tre anni come valore del brand e come fatturato e come conseguenza della ottima gestione finanziaria e dei risultati sportivi.


Di chi parli? Cardinale? Io do già per scontato che non lo vedremo più… io parlo di Elliot


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che critica vuoi fare dopo che vendono lukakka a 120M e se lo riprendono 1 anno dopo a gratis ?
> Quando acquistano hakimi a 40M e un anno dopo,senza neanche pagare 1 singola rata,lo rivendono a 70M.
> Quando (probabilmente) riusciranno a piazzare a 70M un giocatore in scadenza di contratto.
> 
> ...


Sono morti che camminano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi pare il sistema l'inter la lodi, mai una critica o puntualizzazione.


Ti faccio una domanda che faccio sempre... ma te hai mai sentito parlare di " budget" dell Inter ? 
Qualcuno ha mai scritto quanto l'inter possa spendere sul mercato ? Mai.. zero... son cose che esistono solo per il Milan.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non è questione di dubbio, ma di ponderare le scelte, se paghi botman o cdk 40 mil, o dai 6 mil a sanches e poi per un motivo o per un altro non dovessero risultare utili, quei giocatori te li appendi al collo


infatti sia botman che sanches sono da lasciare dove sono, ma non dopo 2-4 mesi di trattative... dopo 10 giorni.
cdk non lo so se può valere certi costi...
ma bisogna avere alternative pronte, muoversi. noi dormiamo siam i montolivo della dirigenza.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda che faccio sempre... ma te hai mai sentito parlare di " budget" dell Inter ?
> Qualcuno ha mai scritto quanto l'inter possa spendere sul mercato ? Mai.. zero... son cose che esistono solo per il Milan.


Esatto, il budget, il tesoretto, la proprietà sostenibile, la proprietà che non investe...
Ma che due palle.
E basta.

Io da milanista mi sento offeso anche solo dalla presenza in serie A dei falliti.
E' un'offesa non per me milanista dai conti apposto ma per realtà come chievo e catania.
Basta con questo scempio.


----------



## jumpy65 (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Di chi parli? Cardinale? Io do già per scontato che non lo vedremo più… io parlo di Elliot


A maggior ragione se parli di Elliott


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esatto, il budget, il tesoretto, la proprietà sostenibile, la proprietà che non investe...
> Ma che due palle.
> E basta.
> 
> ...


Qua ci sarebbe da fare un discorso di due ore sul perché si parla sempre e solo male del Milan… ma evitiamo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Facendo player trading però hanno perso uno scudetto



Beh,hanno messo in tasca un secondo posto (contro la juve che veniva da 8 scudetti consecutivi,quindi contro una macchina da guerra),1 scudetto e il 2° posto di 2 mesi fa in cui sono stati in corsa per vincerlo fino all'ultima giornata.

Più una coppa italia,una supercoppa italiana e una finale di EL.

Insomma,non malaccio per una squadra costruita per fare player trading no?

Noi invece con la sostenibilità al centesimo rischiamo di fermarci allo scudetto di 2 mesi fa


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> si ma: calhanoglou non lo rimpiazzi, Kjaer non lo rimpiazzi, kessie non lo rimpiazzi.. allora stiamo sempre così. Nessuno ti da la garanzia di fare bene a prescindere.


in campo non mi sembra che giochiamo in 9 o 8 uomini. Se kalulu fa bene logico che non serve piu spendere per un titolare, se arrivano adli e pogeba almeno due partite per capire il ruolo che dovranno ricoprire le vuoi concedere? Per fare un esempio, ci eravamo sempre lamentati che nella partite chiuse mancava la punta fisica e infatti poi è arrivato giroud, pero ad onor del vero le partite migliori le abbiamo fatte con rebic punta mobile e infatti poi sono andati a prendere origi, quindi le valutazioni sono pure in mutamento in base alle circostanze


----------



## folletto (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non è questione di dubbio, ma di ponderare le scelte, se paghi botman o cdk 40 mil, o dai 6 mil a sanches e poi per un motivo o per un altro non dovessero risultare utili, quei giocatori te li appendi al collo





Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> pero c'è anche da dire che pur potendo spendere non è che bisogna spendere giusto per far vedere che si spende qualcosa e far contento qualche tifoso sotto l'ombrellone, perche alla fine se spendi male poi questi acquisti ti bloccano pure i mercati futuri



Giusto, però la certezza che un acquisto sia azzeccato non ce l'hai mai se non dopo aver visto all'opera il giocatore.......e che fai allora? Non ti rinforzi dopo 2 qualificazioni in CL consecutive e uno scudetto? (il mio ragionamento è un pò "estremizzato", lo so).
Comunque sia aspetto la fine del mercato e tireremo le somme.


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> A maggior ragione se parli di Elliott


Elliot ha il vantaggio di tenere il prodotto a prezzo zero e venderlo per fare una plusvalenza reale. Elliot nel Milan non ci metterà più un centesimo più del necessario. 
Ovviamente glissiamo su Cardinale perché la sua situazione è paradossale, nessuno sa più che fine abbia fatta, non è più tornato a Milano, ecc. 
Un Bee con meno soldi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> infatti sia botman che sanches sono da lasciare dove sono, ma non dopo 2-4 mesi di trattative... dopo 10 giorni.
> cdk non lo so se può valere certi costi...
> ma bisogna avere alternative pronte, muoversi. noi dormiamo siam i montolivo della dirigenza.


si ma pure sta storia delle trattative che durano mesi bisogna vedere quanto di vero c'è e quando inventato dai giornalai, se paolo dice che botman non interessa durante l'intervista invettiva io prendo quello come fatto ufficiale mica credo al giornalaio che si inventa di milan che fa rialzi su botman o dell'insider che prende il video di botman dove ride sulla domanda sul milan e si fa dei film assurdi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono morti che camminano.



Si,ma come abbiamo potuto vedere dai film di G.Romero e da The Walking Dead,non sono propriamente morti e quindi continuano a camminare  

E purtroppo non ci sarà mai nessuno che gli sparerà un colpo in testa


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> in campo non mi sembra che giochiamo in 9 o 8 uomini. Se kalulu fa bene logico che non serve piu spendere per un titolare, se arrivano adli e pogeba almeno due partite per capire il ruolo che dovranno ricoprire le vuoi concedere? Per fare un esempio, ci eravamo sempre lamentati che nella partite chiuse mancava la punta fisica e infatti poi è arrivato giroud, pero ad onor del vero le partite migliori le abbiamo fatte con rebic punta mobile e infatti poi sono andati a prendere origi, quindi le valutazioni sono pure in mutamento in base alle circostanze


Ma che discorso è? Diaz ha fatto bene? La storiella di Kalulu poi non regge, perché a Gennaio stava giocando Romagnoli e, se non si faceva male, non vedevamo ne Kalulu ne lo scudetto. Il difensore volevano farlo ma gli hanno impedito qualsiasi cosa, ne sono certo. Il tuo discorso non regge.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Luglio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Giusto però la certezza che un acquisto sia azzeccato non ce l'hai mai se non dopo aver visto all'opera il giocatore.......e che fai allora? Non ti rinforzi dopo 2 qualificazioni in CL consecutive e uno scudetto? (il mio ragionamento è un pò "estremizzato", lo so).
> Comunque sia aspetto la fine del mercato e tireremo le somme.


la certezza non te la dà nessuno, pero di certo sai quanto puoi spendere, e se fai il passo piu lungo della gamba la certezza sai gia quale è, che ti ritrovi con i bilanci disasrati e i prossimi mercati ingolfati "se non esce nessuno, non entra nessuno". Rinforzarsi è una cosa, comprare tanto per far vedere che si sta facendo qualcosa al tifoso sotto l'ombrellone è un altra cosa


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma che discorso è? Diaz ha fatto bene? La storiella di Kalulu poi non regge, perché a Gennaio stava giocando Romagnoli e, se non si faceva male, non vedevamo ne Kalulu ne lo scudetto. Il difensore volevano farlo ma gli hanno impedito qualsiasi cosa, ne sono certo. Il tuo discorso non regge.


come che discorso è? forse maldini, pioli, massara ecc vedono i giocatori tutti i santissimi giorni in allenamento e fanno valutazioni che noi non sappiamo? qui dentro era pieno di leao ningao , maldini polpettaro come galliani che fa un favore al lille, era pieno di gente che voleva sbarazzarsi di leao e tenersi hauge, pero poi si scopre che su leao c'è una clausola messa sin dall'inizio di 150 mil, quindi loro avevano visto qualcosa che ai piu sfuggiva


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qua ci sarebbe da fare un discorso di due ore sul perché si parla sempre e solo male del Milan… ma evitiamo.


Io ho una teoria tutta mia a riguardo e credo sia collegata al duo.
E quest'anno il dualismo milan-edilnord lo vivremo da molto vicino.


----------



## diavolo (15 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esatto, il budget, il tesoretto, la proprietà sostenibile, la proprietà che non investe...
> Ma che due palle.
> E basta.
> 
> ...


Ma se siamo così sostenibili, coi conti a posto,zero debiti, mercato a saldo positivo, sponsorizzazioni in aumento ed emissioni CO2 al di sotto del livello di guardia com'è che siamo stati sanzionati dalla Uefa per violazione del fair play finanziario ed oltretutto siamo stati posti sullo stesso piano di Juve, Inter e Roma che a quanto leggo sul forum devono fallire domani ma continuano a prendere giocatori affermati con stipendi importanti e giovani promesse?Cos'è che realmente brucia soldi nel Milan?


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> come che discorso è? forse maldini, pioli, massara ecc vedono i giocatori tutti i santissimi giorni in allenamento e fanno valutazioni che noi non sappiamo? qui dentro era pieno di leao ningao , maldini polpettaro come galliani che fa un favore al lille, era pieno di gente che voleva sbarazzarsi di leao e tenersi hauge, pero poi si scopre che su leao c'è una clausola messa sin dall'inizio di 150 mil, quindi loro avevano visto qualcosa che ai piu sfuggiva


Difendo Leao dal giorno zero e dico sempre che piuttosto che vedere un Milan senza Leao preferisco perderlo a zero tra due anni.
Pioli, Maldini è Massara sono proprio quelli che parlavano della necessità di un difensore, perché o titolare o da alternare, in ogni caso serviva. Ti ricordo che hanno fatto almeno, vado a memoria, le ultime 3 partite da diffidati sia Tomori che Kalulu. Ti pare normale? Dai su.


----------



## folletto (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> la certezza non te la dà nessuno, pero di certo sai quanto puoi spendere, e se fai il passo piu lungo della gamba la certezza sai gia quale è, che ti ritrovi con i bilanci disasrati e i prossimi mercati ingolfati "se non esce nessuno, non entra nessuno". Rinforzarsi è una cosa, comprare tanto per far vedere che si sta facendo qualcosa al tifoso sotto l'ombrellone è un altra cosa


A me, sotto l'ombrellone o no, farebbe piacere vedere l'intenzione di non mandare a donnine quanto fatto negli ultimi 2 - 3 anni e di cercare di confermare il risultato dell'anno scorso. Non voglio i "nomi", prendessero anche tre giovani forti / molto promettenti per i ruoli dove zoppichiamo di più sarei già soddisfatto, non mi interessano i Lukaku, i Pogba o mercenari vari ma mi interessa che il Milan rimanga competitivo e si presenti in CL con un'ala destra non comprata con i buoni pasto e con un sostituto adeguato per Kessie (per dirne 2 a caso).
P.S. qualche soldino c'è a disposizione, e l'hanno detto chiaramente utenti "evoluti" (non uso questo termine con intenzioni polemiche, giuro)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Difendo Leao dal giorno zero e dico sempre che piuttosto che vedere un Milan senza Leao preferisco perderlo a zero tra due anni.
> Pioli, Maldini è Massara sono proprio quelli che parlavano della necessità di un difensore, perché o titolare o da alternare, in ogni caso serviva. Ti ricordo che hanno fatto almeno, vado a memoria, le ultime 3 partite da diffidati sia Tomori che Kalulu. Ti pare normale? Dai su.


non ho detto che tu criticavi leao, ho detto che loro ovviamente sanno cose che noi non sappiamo e fanno valutazioni pure su come si evolve la crescita di ogni singolo giocatore, quindi se kalulu esplode logico che ne debbano tenere conto, idem per leao, idem per tonali che per qualcuno non andava riscattato perche è "un bertolacci costato 20 mil in piu". 
Ma poi l'evoluzione del mercato riguarda tutti, pure l'inter aveva praticamente chiuso per dybala poi si presenta l'occasione lukaku e dybala l'hanno parcheggiato


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma se siamo così sostenibili, coi conti a posto,zero debiti, mercato a saldo positivo, sponsorizzazioni in aumento ed emissioni CO2 al di sotto del livello di guardia com'è che siamo stati sanzionati dalla Uefa per violazione del fair play finanziario ed oltretutto siamo stati posti sullo stesso piano di Juve, Inter e Roma che a quanto leggo sul forum devono fallire domani ma continuano a prendere giocatori affermati con stipendi importanti e giovani promesse?Cos'è che realmente brucia soldi nel Milan?


Quella è una macchia che ci porteremo dietro a lungo ed è stata confezionata sull'asse galliani-cinese scemo.
Gli altri clubs a differenza nostra non vengono sanzionati perchè mettono toppe sugli strappi ma mentre noi siamo passati nel vero tunnel della sostenibilità loro lo hanno evitato tramite scorciatoie.

Non so quale sia la strada migliore se la nostra o la loro.

In assenza di una proprietà ambiziosa è chiaro che l'unica via perseguibile è la nostra mentre se arriva un proprietario che smiliarda e risolve i problemi tutti d'un colpo alla fine ha fatto bene l'inter.
Dipende tutto da come ne uscirà l'inter.
Lo scopriremo presto.

Tanto le regole permettono di fare debiti e coprirli coi prestiti.
Il calcio è un mondo fuori dal mondo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Luglio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> A me, sotto l'ombrellone o no, farebbe piacere vedere l'intenzione di non mandare a donnine quanto fatto negli ultimi 2 - 3 anni e di cercare di confermare il risultato dell'anno scorso. Non voglio i "nomi", prendessero anche tre giovani forti / molto promettenti per i ruoli dove zoppichiamo di più sarei già soddisfatto, non mi interessano i Lukaku, i Pogba o mercenari vari ma mi interessa che il Milan rimanga competitivo e si presenti in CL con un'ala destra non comprata con i buoni pasto e con un sostituto adeguato per Kessie (per dirne 2 a caso)


io so solo che ad oggi di nuovi sono arrivati origi, adli e pobega quindi proprio a zero non stiamo e se stanno valutando il rendimento sopratutto degli ultimi due credo sia pure una cosa normale


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qua ci sarebbe da fare un discorso di due ore sul perché si parla sempre e solo male del Milan… ma evitiamo.


io te lo riassumo in 2 secondi, dirigenza e proprietà fantasma.
facili da pestare sotto i piedi in ogni ambito.


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non ho detto che tu criticavi leao, ho detto che loro ovviamente sanno cose che noi non sappiamo e fanno valutazioni pure su come si evolve la crescita di ogni singolo giocatore, quindi se kalulu esplode logico che ne debbano tenere conto, idem per leao, idem per tonali che per qualcuno non andava riscattato perche è "un bertolacci costato 20 mil in piu".
> Ma poi l'evoluzione del mercato riguarda tutti, pure l'inter aveva praticamente chiuso per dybala poi si presenta l'occasione lukaku e dybala l'hanno parcheggiato


E io ti ho detto che Maldini Massara e Pioli, pur sapendo della crescita indiscutibile di Kalulu, volevano un altro difensore che gli è stato negato, questo è di dato di fatto, sancito a mezzo stampa. Quindi non raccontiamoci la storiella “non han preso qualcuno appositamente per far crescere chi già avevano”.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> E io ti ho detto che Maldini Massara e Pioli, pur sapendo della crescita indiscutibile di Kalulu, volevano un altro difensore che gli è stato negato, questo è di dato di fatto, sancito a mezzo stampa. Quindi non raccontiamoci la storiella “non han preso qualcuno appositamente per far crescere chi già avevano”.


ma questo è una ricostruzione tua, mica sai esattamente la dinamica dal punto di vista cronologico, mica sai rispetto alle interviste quando hanno maturato la decisione che kalulu potesse fare il titolare. Fatto sta che numericamente siamo troppi quindi prima di prendere qualcuno bisogna valutare chi deve andare via e in base a questo decidere pure le caratteristiche di chi prendere


----------



## Devil man (15 Luglio 2022)

questo anno giocheremo con Pobega al posto di Kessie, e Messias confermato al posto di CDK






preparatevi


----------



## folletto (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> io so solo che ad oggi di nuovi sono arrivati origi, adli e pobega quindi proprio a zero non stiamo e se stanno valutando il rendimento sopratutto degli ultimi due credo sia pure una cosa normale


Erano già nostri Adli e Pobega e Maldini quando ha detto che servivano X, Y e Z non si riferiva certo a loro. Comunque sia il mercato è ancora lungo, stiamo a vedere. Io uno o due dei famosi 3 acquisti "da Milan vincente" me li sarei aspettati per il ritiro o giù di lì ma sono d'accordo sulla non opportunità di spendere 40 milioni per Botman o D.K. e credo che Maldini e Massara "nonostante Elliot" qualcosa di buono riusciranno a fare. Diciamo che razionalmente sono anche ottimista ma da tifoso (nel senso "peggiore" del termine) sono un pò incavolato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> io so solo che ad oggi di nuovi sono arrivati origi, adli e pobega quindi proprio a zero non stiamo e se stanno valutando il rendimento sopratutto degli ultimi due credo sia pure una cosa normale


ma è normale che si debbano valutare 2 nuovi acquisti?
per me van valutati prima di prenderli.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Luglio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Erano già nostri Adli e Pobega e Maldini quando ha detto che servivano X, Y e Z non si riferiva certo a loro. Comunque sia il mercato è ancora lungo, stiamo a vedere. Io uno o due dei famosi 3 acquisti "da Milan vincente" me li sarei aspettati per il ritiro o giù di lì ma sono d'accordo sulla non opportunità di spendere 40 milioni per Botman o D.K. e credo che Maldini e Massara "nonostante Elliot" qualcosa di buono riusciranno a fare. Diciamo che razionalmente sono anche ottimista ma da tifoso (nel senso "peggiore" del termine) sono un pò incavolato.


si, che erano gia nostri, io sto dicendo magari vedendoli dal vivo in allenamento possono anche avere un'idea migliore di quella di partenza ovviamente anche peggiore, quindi se prima pensavano che serviva x, y e z poi vedono giocare adli e pobega possono benissimo rivalutare e dire serve solo X, o stiamo "apposto cosi"


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma è normale che si debbano valutare 2 nuovi acquisti?
> per me van valutati prima di prenderli.


come fai a valutarli su come si inseriscono in squadra se non li vedi giocare con i tuoi? Sono due valutazioni diverse, una serve per acquistare i giocatori, l'altra serve per capire il vero impatto con la tua squadra. Pure paqueta credo abbia dato una buona impressione quando giocava in brasile, da noi avra dato un' altra impressione visto che poi l'hanno venduto


----------



## folletto (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si, che erano gia nostri, io sto dicendo magari vedendoli dal vivo in allenamento possono anche avere un'idea migliore di quella di partenza ovviamente anche peggiore, quindi se prima pensavano che serviva x, y e z poi vedono giocare adli e pobega possono benissimo rivalutare e dire serve solo X, o *stiamo "apposto cosi" *


E' quello il mio timore....


----------



## diavolo (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> io so solo che ad oggi di nuovi sono arrivati origi, adli e pobega quindi proprio a zero non stiamo e se stanno valutando il rendimento sopratutto degli ultimi due credo sia pure una cosa normale


Se siamo ancora qui a valutare Adli significa che è stato un acquisto compulsivo.Spero che lo abbiano seguito almeno un anno prima di comprarlo e che lo abbiano seguito anche per tutto l'altro anno che è stato lasciato in prestito al suo ex club. Pobega è nostro dal 2013, se hanno lavorato bene sapranno pure qual'è il suo film preferito.Se invece i nostri lavorano male e lasciano un po' tutto al caso, valuteranno i due giocatori per 3 settimane di allenamenti a Luglio e 2 sgambate contro squadre dilettantistiche imballati dai carichi di lavoro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Luglio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se siamo ancora qui a valutare Adli significa che è stato un acquisto compulsivo.Spero che lo abbiano seguito almeno un anno prima di comprarlo e che lo abbiano seguito anche per tutto l'altro anno che è stato lasciato in prestito al suo ex club. Pobega è nostro dal 2013, se hanno lavorato bene sapranno pure qual'è il suo film preferito.Se invece i nostri lavorano male e lasciano un po' tutto al caso, valuteranno i due giocatori per 3 settimane di allenamenti a Luglio e 2 sgambate contro squadre dilettantistiche imballati dai carichi di lavoro.


ma perche acquisto compulsivo? come detto nell'altra risposta sono valutazioni diverse, una serve per avere informazioni utili a decidere se il giocatore va preso o meno, la valutazione in squadra ti serve per capire altro. Prendi kalulu, sicuramente ci avranno visto qualcosa di buono visto che l'hanno comprato ma credo che nessuno si aspettasse che potesse avere un impatto di quella portata, alla fine ne hanno preso atto e la valutazione ovviamente e per fortuna per noi è stata positiva oltre ogni piu rosea aspettativa.
Magari per adli o pobega si aspettano un anno di rodaggio pero se dal campo arrivano risposte confortanti perche rilegarli a panchinari quando potrebbero giocare titolari?


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> come fai a valutarli su come si inseriscono in squadra se non li vedi giocare con i tuoi? Sono due valutazioni diverse, una serve per acquistare i giocatori, l'altra serve per capire il vero impatto con la tua squadra. Pure paqueta credo abbia dato una buona impressione quando giocava in brasile, da noi avra dato un' altra impressione visto che poi l'hanno venduto


allora puoi sbagliare la valutazione, ma prima la devi aver già fatta e non puoi perdere 2 mesi estivi per farne un'altra e tener fermo il mercato.
le idee dovrebbero esser più chiare.

adli è stato preso per fare questo ruolo perchè ne abbiamo bisogno? o è stato preso perchè è uno che promette bene e costa poco?
è la 2a, noi facciamo mercato a caso.
sono 4 anni che abbiamo bisogno di un att destro ecercano cdk...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> allora puoi sbagliare la valutazione, ma prima la devi aver già fatta e non puoi perdere 2 mesi estivi per farne un'altra e tener fermo il mercato.
> le idee dovrebbero esser più chiare.
> 
> adli è stato preso per fare questo ruolo perchè ne abbiamo bisogno? o è stato preso perchè è uno che promette bene e costa poco?
> ...


si, pero tu ed io abbiamo valutazioni parziali, che ne sai che varianti tattiche stanno studiando. Diciamo sempre che giochiamo col 4-2-3-1, pero io ho visto assetti molto diversi, una volta giocavamo con calabria terzino bloccato e theo libero, una volta giocavamo con i 2 terzini liberi e un centrale di centrocampo che si abbassava tra i due centrali di difesa ecc


----------



## folletto (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma perche acquisto compulsivo? come detto nell'altra risposta sono valutazioni diverse, una serve per avere informazioni utili a decidere se il giocatore va preso o meno, la valutazione in squadra ti serve per capire altro. Prendi kalulu, sicuramente ci avranno visto qualcosa di buono visto che l'hanno comprato ma credo che nessuno si aspettasse che potesse avere un impatto di quella portata, alla fine ne hanno preso atto e la valutazione ovviamente e per fortuna per noi è stata positiva oltre ogni piu rosea aspettativa.
> Magari per adli o pobega si aspettano un anno di rodaggio pero se dal campo arrivano risposte confortanti perche rilegarli a panchinari quando potrebbero giocare titolari?


Adli è un tipo di giocatore che mi piace (ma ho visto solo qualche giocata sul Tubo) ma mi sbilancio........per me sarà un Flop (spero sinceramente che a giugno qualcuno riporterà quanto ho scritto ironizzando sulla mia previsione totalmente sbagliata)


----------



## jumpy65 (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma che discorso è? Diaz ha fatto bene? La storiella di Kalulu poi non regge, perché a Gennaio stava giocando Romagnoli e, se non si faceva male, non vedevamo ne Kalulu ne lo scudetto. Il difensore volevano farlo ma gli hanno impedito qualsiasi cosa, ne sono certo. Il tuo discorso non regge.


sono certo che se avessimo preso botman lo scudetto non lo avremmo vinto. Non tanto per Botman ma per il fatto che Tomori avrebbe giocato a destra e le peggiori partite le ha fatte giocando a destra. E non era solo colpa di Romagnoli, è proprio lui che non si trova


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io te lo riassumo in 2 secondi, dirigenza e proprietà fantasma.
> facili da pestare sotto i piedi in ogni ambito.


Lasciamo stare che è meglio, io direi invece “scelte” che pesano come macigni.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Adli è un tipo di giocatore che mi piace (ma ho visto solo qualche giocata sul Tubo) ma mi sbilancio........per me sarà un Flop (spero sinceramente che a giugno qualcuno riporterà quanto ho scritto ironizzando sulla mia previsione totalmente sbagliata)


Noi siamo dei maestri in ste cose...XD
Pobega e Adli sono inadeguati, Asllani e Bellanova nuovi fenomeni, anche qui nel forum tanto per dar contro alla società.


----------



## jumpy65 (15 Luglio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma se siamo così sostenibili, coi conti a posto,zero debiti, mercato a saldo positivo, sponsorizzazioni in aumento ed emissioni CO2 al di sotto del livello di guardia com'è che siamo stati sanzionati dalla Uefa per violazione del fair play finanziario ed oltretutto siamo stati posti sullo stesso piano di Juve, Inter e Roma che a quanto leggo sul forum devono fallire domani ma continuano a prendere giocatori affermati con stipendi importanti e giovani promesse?Cos'è che realmente brucia soldi nel Milan?


nei tre anni precedenti che è quello che conta abbiamo fatto una media di150 milioni di deficit, tra i peggiori della serie A. Dovevano elogiarci?
L'anno scorso 261 milioni di entrate e 347 milioni di uscite...deficit pari al 35% del fatturato. L'anno precedente era del 98% ( 192 entrate contro 379 di uscite)
Quest'anno dovrebbe essere del 15% secondo le previsioni(300 contro 350 circa)


----------



## diavolo (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma perche acquisto compulsivo? come detto nell'altra risposta sono valutazioni diverse, una serve per avere informazioni utili a decidere se il giocatore va preso o meno, la valutazione in squadra ti serve per capire altro. Prendi kalulu, sicuramente ci avranno visto qualcosa di buono visto che l'hanno comprato ma credo che nessuno si aspettasse che potesse avere un impatto di quella portata, alla fine ne hanno preso atto e la valutazione ovviamente e per fortuna per noi è stata positiva oltre ogni piu rosea aspettativa.
> Magari per adli o pobega si aspettano un anno di rodaggio pero se dal campo arrivano risposte confortanti perche rilegarli a panchinari quando potrebbero giocare titolari?


Scusa io mi riferivo a ruoli in campo. Kalulu è stao preso per fare il terzino, poi nell'emergenza gli hanno chiesto se si sentiva di giocare da difensore centrale e lui rispose che lo aveva già fatto un paio di volte, poi è stata una lieta scoperta. Lo ha detto Pioli, non io.I mille interrogativi sul ruolo di Adli o sull'impatto di Pobega ci sta che vengano da noi tifosi,spero anzi sono sicuro che il team he si occupa del lato sportivo abbia le idee abbastanza chiare. Poi siccome il calcio non è una scienza esatta un calciatore può disattendere le aspettative o al contrario crescere esponenzialmente oltre le più rosee previsioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si, pero tu ed io abbiamo valutazioni parziali, che ne sai che varianti tattiche stanno studiando. Diciamo sempre che giochiamo col 4-2-3-1, pero io ho visto assetti molto diversi, una volta giocavamo con calabria terzino bloccato e theo libero, una volta giocavamo con i 2 terzini liberi e un centrale di centrocampo che si abbassava tra i due centrali di difesa ecc


eh ok ma se per fare le valutazioni blocchi il mercato non va bene per me. dico solo questo.

io ho l'impressione che parecchie volte abbiamo trovato la strada giusta grazie ad infortuni o botte di culo, comunque è ot qua.


----------



## folletto (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Noi siamo dei maestri in ste cose...XD
> Pobega e Adli sono inadeguati, Asllani e Bellanova nuovi fenomeni, anche qui nel forum tanto per dar contro alla società.


No no il mio post non era affatto una critica a prescindere sui nostri acquisti, secondo me Adli è un acquisto che ci sta ma ho dubbi su quanto possa effettivamente incidere, tutto qua (credo sia mio diritto avere tale dubbio), e come ho detto spero vivamente di sbagliarmi. riguardo a Pobega mi sarebbe dispiaciuto molto non vederlo all'opera con la nostra maglia e non lo ritengo affatto un acquisto inadeguato.
Detto questo mi aspetterei un sostituto di Kessie già bello che pronto.

Non critico tanto per farlo, ma critico determinate scelte fatte, e le critico anche dopo lo scudetto vinto "nonostante" quelle scelte.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Luglio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Adli è un tipo di giocatore che mi piace (ma ho visto solo qualche giocata sul Tubo) ma mi sbilancio........per me sarà un Flop (spero sinceramente che a giugno qualcuno riporterà quanto ho scritto ironizzando sulla mia previsione totalmente sbagliata)


alla fine non c'è niente da ironizzare, è una tua previsione/sensazione, di solito si ironizza sulle esternazioni catastrofiche da fine del mondo che poi non si avverano, si ironizza su chi dava a pioli del padre pioli da esonerare , sui tonali accostati a bertolacci, sui leao paragonati a niang...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Noi siamo dei maestri in ste cose...XD
> Pobega e Adli sono inadeguati, Asllani e Bellanova nuovi fenomeni, anche qui nel forum tanto per dar contro alla società.


Pobega e adli fisicamente sono due animali.
Li schiacciano quelli dell'inter.


----------



## folletto (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> alla fine non c'è niente da ironizzare, è una tua previsione/sensazione, di solito si ironizza sulle esternazioni catastrofiche da fine del mondo che poi non si avverano, si ironizza su chi dava a pioli del padre pioli da esonera , sui tonali accostati a bertolacci, sui leao paragonati a niang...


Beh, su Pioli ero tra i suoi detrattori, i risultati parlano a suo favore. Contento di essermi sbagliato e mi scuso anche con lui perché mi pare di essere stato anche abbastanza duro.
Leao lo chiamavo Nientao pensando che non sarebbe mai riuscito ad esprimere il suo talento e qua ho toppato alla grande (e ne sono felicissimo)
Su Tonali non ho mai avuto dubbi e lo voglio vedere con la fascia.

Quindi Adli ha ottime possibilità di essere un crack  (ma ne dubito)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Noi siamo dei maestri in ste cose...XD
> Pobega e Adli sono inadeguati, Asllani e Bellanova nuovi fenomeni, anche qui nel forum tanto per dar contro alla società.


appunto, questo mi dà fastidio, capisco che la situazione attuale non sia rallegrante, ma mistificare la realtà no. Bellanova manco avessero ripreso hakimi...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> appunto, questo mi dà fastidio, capisco che la situazione attuale non sia rallegrante, ma mistificare la realtà no. Bellanova manco avessero ripreso hakimi...


In sti giorni ho letto che con Bellanova non si indeboliscono sulle fasce. Vale tutto pur di dar contro al Milan ormai.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda che faccio sempre... ma te hai mai sentito parlare di " budget" dell Inter ?
> Qualcuno ha mai scritto quanto l'inter possa spendere sul mercato ? Mai.. zero... son cose che esistono solo per il Milan.


----------

